# Elvetham Heath Car Show 2008



## Autovalet (May 13, 2006)

Just thought I would mention this show. It's taking place on Sunday 20th July 2008 on the relatively new Elvetham Heath Estate, near Fleet in Hampshire. Ideal for those of us in and around Surrey, Hants and Berkshire.

Have a look at the website, lots of nice cars in attendance.

http://www.elvethamheathcarshow.co.uk


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Been the last couple of years... 

Got wet feet last year.... 

Good hour or so out and there was some nice cars there. 

I am thinking maybe DW should be in attendance actually... I will speak to one of the show organisers I know and post back soon.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Good idea johnny just near my birthday so no excuse for people to turn up and say happy birthday


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm actually exhibiting there this year, and as its in support of a couple of great charities, I've donated a Swissvax Detail to the raffle. So get down there and buy yourself a ticket!


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Its really good and the King Lives 200 yards from it!  

You can all have a BBQ around mine if you like on my mahoosive auzzie style grill of ours (not everyone lol) I did offer it out last year and had no takers. Johnny came but it was mildly damp. The last few years have been scorching hot though and you do get a serious turnout. There is a massive park and ride car park over the road from the main field (40 yards) that could hold around 100 cars potentially! 

Paul, your welcome to use my place as your holding location in the morning for everything. I'll help you setup as well if needs be


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

King Eric said:


> Johnny came but it was mildly damp.


Fnar Fnar :lol:

Count me in - we went a couple of years ago and it was a good show. Sounds like a good offer from KE and if you need any help Reginald just let me know :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Brilliant, cheers KE, I'll take you up on that I think.

Thanks for that kind offer Andy, I'll see how I'm getting on nearer the time mate.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

As there seems to be a DW attendance i may come have a gander


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Ive been meaning to go to this for the last 3 years but have forgotten every time! I will have to remember now especially if there is an offer of a decent bbq


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes definately, we will open my house up to a few of you for a BBQ no worries there. Afterall I bought that monster of a BBQ and it needs to get some use!


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

cars and bbq - I'm in!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

A little bump - see some of you there later on no doubt :thmb:


----------

